# did anyone try Bach Flowers Remedie?



## beis (Jul 9, 2002)

Does it work? make you feel less stress?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

What is it? If it is for stress I could really do with it.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Okay...I thought I had seen em all ya got me.jan you out there? What is this save me some time throw me a bone







MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Jan, Is it for stress? I am screaming out "Red Flag Action Alert" (the name of one of your threads) in my sleep. Been spending too much time on the BB. I think I will take a break. Promises, Promises


----------



## zimmer (Jun 15, 2002)

Bach Flowers are like homeopathic products. The active ingredient is diluted to a molecular concentration and are extracted from flowers. They are suposed to have incidence on the spiritual/energetic level and from there down to your body. I have not tried them but read about it. Homeopathic medicine did't work for me. I think the same would happen with Bach flowers. Bach was the guy who developed these medicines. I guess they are good on a long term treatment for sleepness. I do not think they work on food intolerance IBS problems. It is as if you would trie to treat headaches with aspirin while someone is hammering on your head. Remove the hammer and the aspirin and you'll be ok. Same with food sensivitie.A very good book on these therapies and others like acupuncture is:"Vibrational Medicine: New Choices for Healing Ourselves" from Richard Gerber, M.D.It has a very cientific approachgood luckCris


----------



## zimmer (Jun 15, 2002)

Mike,did you expected this bone







Ich habe vieles versucht und kann etwas dazu sagen.







Cris


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Mir auch.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

My stress is gone. Kaput. I noticed your thread comes up often, Jan and I had a good laugh


----------

